# Just posted back to Clay,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

so while I'm on this thread I'd like to say thanks to all the folks that take time to put up recipes. I don't always respond, but read them all. And will say, no better cookbook exists than the ones put up here. Thanks to all.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I can agree with that.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Where's my clam chowder recipe I know you invented Rudde that I requested? Time to be puttin on a pot. Thanks.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Lots of good cooks with lots of good stuff.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Good to hear outta you Bobmac. Put up somethin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i've managed to get several good meals right here , special thanks to wdbrand and paymaster kudos my friends...


----------

